# بحث عن الكائنات الأربعة غير المتجسدة على مرّ العصور



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

بحث عن الكائنات الأربعة غير المتجسدة على مرّ العصور
الباحثة أ. بولين تودري

 كنيسة العهد الجديد

الكنيسة في العهد الجديد لها نفس معنى خيمة الاجتماع، أي أنها المكان الذي يتراءى فيه الله ليكون في وسط شعبه. وإن كان الرب يتراءى في القديم بمجده، فهو في العهد الجديد يتراءى في صورة جسد ودم ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح، وقد تحدثنا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام أخرى. لذلك تدعى الكنيسة "بيت الله".

ولهذا قام السيد المسيح -وهو في الجسد- بطرد باعة الحمام والصيارفة من الهيكل وانتهرهم وأخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون في الهيكل وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسي باعة الحمام، قائلًا: "بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة للصوص" (مت21: 12، 13)، (مر11: 15- 17)، (لو19: 45، 46). وفي موضع آخر قال "لا تجعلوا بيت أبى بيت تجارة" (يو2: 16).

وبولس الرسول قال عن المؤمنين"لستم بعد غرباء ونزلاء بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله. مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية" (أفس2: 19، 20).

إذن الكنيسة في العهد الجديد هى بيت الله، والمؤمنين الموجودين فيها هم أهل بيت الله.


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

تصميم الكنيسة وتزيينها



ولأن الكنيسة مكان اجتماع الله مع شعبه، فقد اهتم الآباء بشكل بناء الكنيسة وبالأيقونات والرسومات الجدارية التي ترسم فيها، فكل شيء يعكس فكرة سكنى الله مع شعبه.

ولأن الهيكل في الكنيسة هو أقدس مكان فيها، فقد اهتم الآباء بتزيينه برسومات تعبر عن حضور الله بمجده. فنجد في شرقية الهيكل (حضن الآب)، أو في قبة الهيكل، صورة الآب ضابط الكل جالس على عرش يحمله أربعة كائنات غير متجسدة، وفي بعض الكنائس نجد حول العرش، أربعة وعشرون شيخًا محيطين بالعرش، ونجد ملائكة كثيرة، والشمس والقمر، وأحيانًا نجد تحت كل هذا المنظر، رسم للسيدة العذراء مريم في وسط التلاميذ الاثني عشر. وكأن الكنيسة تريد أن تقول بهذه الرسومات أن السمائيين يشاركون المؤمنين على الأرض في عبادتهم.


وهذا المنظر لم يؤلفه آباء الكنيسة من مخيلتهم، بل هو نفس المنظر الذي كشف عنه الله ليوحنا الإنجيلي في رؤيا أثناء نفيه في جزيرة بطمس، فيقول يوحنا الحبيب: "بَعْدَ هذَا نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بَابٌ مَفْتُوحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَالصَّوْتُ الأَوَّلُ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُهُ كَبُوق يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعِي قَائِلًا: «اصْعَدْ إِلَى هُنَا فَأُرِيَكَ مَا لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَصِيرَ بَعْدَ هذَا». وَلِلْوَقْتِ صِرْتُ فِي الرُّوحِ، وَإِذَا عَرْشٌ مَوْضُوعٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَعَلَى الْعَرْشِ جَالِسٌ. وَكَانَ الْجَالِسُ فِي الْمَنْظَرِ شِبْهَ حَجَرِ الْيَشْبِ وَالْعَقِيقِ، وَقَوْسُ قُزَحَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ فِي الْمَنْظَرِ شِبْهُ الزُّمُرُّدِ. وَحَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ عَرْشًا. وَرَأَيْتُ عَلَى الْعُرُوشِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ شَيْخًا جَالِسِينَ مُتَسَرْبِلِينَ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ أَكَالِيلُ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. وَمِنَ الْعَرْشِ يَخْرُجُ بُرُوقٌ وَرُعُودٌ وَأَصْوَاتٌ. وَأَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ سَبْعَةُ مَصَابِيحِ نَارٍ مُتَّقِدَةٌ، هِيَ سَبْعَةُ أَرْوَاحِ اللهِ. وَقُدَّامَ الْعَرْشِ بَحْرُ زُجَاجٍ شِبْهُ الْبَلُّورِ. وَفِي وَسَطِ الْعَرْشِ وَحَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ أَرْبَعَةُ حَيَوَانَاتٍ مَمْلُوَّةٌ عُيُونًا مِنْ قُدَّامٍ وَمِنْ وَرَاءٍ: وَالْحَيَوَانُ الأَوَّلُ شِبْهُ أَسَدٍ، وَالْحَيَوَانُ الثَّانِي شِبْهُ عِجْل، وَالْحَيَوَانُ الثَّالِثُ لَهُ وَجْهٌ مِثْلُ وَجْهِ إِنْسَانٍ، وَالْحَيَوَانُ الرَّابِعُ شِبْهُ نَسْرٍ طَائِرٍ. وَالأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ حَوْلَهَا، وَمِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوَّةٌ عُيُونًا، وَلاَ تَزَالُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلًا قَائِلَةً: «قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي كَانَ وَالْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي». وَحِينَمَا تُعْطِي الْحَيَوَانَاتُ مَجْدًا وَكَرَامَةً وَشُكْرًا لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، الْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، يَخِرُّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا قُدَّامَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، وَيَطْرَحُونَ أَكَالِيلَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ: «أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ" (رؤ 4) (انظر رسم جداري من القرن 18).

وفى هذا البحث أحاول أن أوضح ما هى الأربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدة الحاملين لعرش الله.

مع العلم أنه ليس يوحنا وحده الذي رآهم، بل إشعياء النبي أيضًا رأى مجدهم ونطق بكرامتهم في (أش6: 1-4)، وذكر أن هذه الكائنات هم ملائكة من طغمة السيرافيم والشاروبيم، وأنهم مملؤون عيونًا.

لذلك نجد في دير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر، مرسومين وهم مملوؤن عيونًا، وكثرة العيون هذه إشارة إلى كثرة معرفتهم وكمال حكمتهم. (بعض الرسومات الجدارية: 1، 2، 3).

وأيضًا رآهم حزقيال النبي (حز1: 4- 28)، وقال إن شبه وجوهها "وجه إنسان ووجه أسد لليمين لأربعتها ووجه ثور من الشمال لأربعتها ووجه نسر لأربعتها.. أما شبه الحيوانات فمنظرها كجمر نار متقدة كمنظر مصابيح هى سالكة بين الحيوانات. وللنار لمعان ومن النار كان يخرج برق. الحيوانات راكضة وراجعة كمنظر البرق".

وداود أيضًا رأى كرامة هؤلاء الروحانيين ونطق بمجدهم قائلًا: "طأطأ السموات ونزل وضباب تحت رجليه. ركب على كروب وطار وهف على أجنحة الرياح" (مز18: 9، 10).

ومن كل هذا الوصف نفهم أنهم لا يجسرون التطلع إلى وجه الله الحي بل هم قيام ووجوههم إلى أسفل، ومغطاة بأجنحتهم الستة، كما رآهم إشعياء النبي،   فبجناحين يغطون أرجلهم وبجناحين يغطون وجوههم ويطيرون بإثنين. فإن الله بالنسبة لهذه الطغمات غير مدرك ولا يقدرون على الدنو منه، لهذا يتنازل بالطريقة التي جاءت في الرؤيا. ولكن بالرغم من كل هذا فهم أقرب المخلوقات إلى عرش الله. وتدعوهم الكنيسة "الغير المتجسدين (لأنهم كائنات روحية) حاملين مركبة الله". وتعيد لهم الكنيسة في 8 هاتور، وهو يوم تذكار بناء كنائس على اسمهم.


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

* كرامتهم وعملهم



وعن كرامتهم تكلم القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم قائلًا: [ليس من يشبههم في كرامتهم لا في السماء ولا على الأرض، لأنهم حاملين عرش الله، ولا يستطيعون النظر إلى وجه الحي الأزلي، مخلوقين من نور ونار، أقوياء أشداء جدًا، يسألون الله أن يغفر خطايا البشر ويتحنن عليهم....].

عملهم:

التسبيح الدائم، فيصفهم سفر الرؤيا ويقول: "فلا تزال نهارًا وليلًا قائلة. قدوس قدوس قدوس.. الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء الذي كان والكائن والذي يأتي. (نموذج رسم جداري).

* فهم خدام العرش الإلهي، يحملون الرب بفرح وتهليل، يسبحونه بلا انقطاع.

* وقد جاء في التقليد الكنسي أن يوسف الرامى ونيقوديموس اللذين اهتما بجسد الرب بعد إنزاله عن الصليب، أنهم سمعا هذه التسبحة (قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود مجده ملئ كل الأرض)، سمعا هذه التسبحة وهما يضعان الحنوط على جسد الرب قبل دفنه.

* وتستخدم هذه التسبحة في القداس الإلهى علامة شركة المؤمنين مع السمائيين في العبادة على مستوى سماوي، بروح الوحدة والانسجام معًا.*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

* رموز الأربعة حيوانات الغير المتجسدين في رأي آباء الكنيسة



تكلم عن رموزهم قديسو الكنيسة القبطية والكنيسة الغربية أيضًا، فالكنيستين يشتركون في تمجيدهم ويعترفون بكرامتهم.

* فترى الكنيسة القبطية أن الذي له وجه الأسد يشفع في وحوش البرية، والذي له وجه كبش يشفع في حيوانات الحقل، والذي له وجه إنسان يشفع في البشر، والذي له وجه نسر يشفع في الطيور. والقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم (347- 407 م.) يقول في ذلك: [إنهم روحانيون، خلقهم الله وأقامهم وتوجهم بالبهاء والنور، ثم جعلهم يطلبون في جنس البشر وسائر الخليقة من وحوش وبهائم وطيور السماء، لأنهم قريبون منه له المجد أكثر من سائر الروحانيين السمائيين]. ا

 أما القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى (540- 604 م.) والعلامة أوريجانوس (185- 254 م.)، يرون أن هذه المخلوقات الحاملة للعرش تحمل معنى قوى النفس الأربعة التي تتقدس بحمل الله فيها، وهى:

    1- القوى الغضبية، ويشار إليها بشبه الأسد.

    2- القوى الشهوانية، ويشار إليها بشبه العجل.

    3- القوى النطقية، ويشار إليها بشبه الإنسان.

    4- القوى الروحية، ويشار إليها بشبه النسر.

* ويرى القديس ايرونيموس (347- 420م)، أنها تحمل أيضًا إشارة إلى العمل الفدائي للرب في الجسد:

    1- فمن له وجه إنسان يشير للتجسد.

    2- ومن له وجه عجل يشير إلى الذبح على الصليب.

    3- ومن له وجه الأسد يشير إلى القيامة.

    4- ومن له وجه النسر يشير إلى الصعود.

* أما بالنسبة للكنيسة الغربية، فترى من خلال العلامة ايريناؤس من ليون (115- 202)، والأسقف فيكتوريانوس (199 م. - ؟م)، والقديس جيروم (347- 420م)، وتبعهم أيضًا القديس هيبوليتس (170- 235). يرون أن هذه الكائنات الحية تشير إلى الإنجيليين الأربعة:

    1- المخلوق الحي الذي يشبه الإنسان، يرمز لمتى الإنجيلي الذي يجتهد في إعلان نسب العذراء مريم التي أخذ منها السيد المسيح جسدًا.

    2- المخلوق الحي الذي يشبه الأسد، يرمز لمرقس الإنجيلي الذي تسمع فيه صوت الأسد يصرخ في البرية.

    3- المخلوق الحي الذي يشبه العجل يرمز للوقا الإنجيلي الذي يروى عن كهنوت زكريا مقدمًا ذبيحة عن الشعب، والذي يرمز لكهنوت المسيح.

    4- المخلوق الحي الذي يشبه النسر الطائر، يرمز ليوحنا الإنجيلي الذي يتحدث عن إلوهية كلمة الله.

لذلك نجد في رسومات هذه الكائنات في الكنائس الغربية، أن كل شكل منهم يحمل كتاب يرمز للإنجيل الذي يشير إليه، أو نجد اسم الإنجيلي بجوار الرمز الذي يرمز إليه، وهنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت مئات الصور في قسم الجاليري لهذه الرموز وغيرها..*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*منقول من الأنبا تكلا*​


----------

